
Using Analytics to Make Bad Buildings Better in New York City - t23hh
http://blog.datalook.io/using-data-analytics-to-make-bad-buildings-better-in-new-york-city/
======
mc32
Have things improved in NYC in the last 20 years, or are these orgs more or
less just catching the bare minimum?

I recall dilapidated crumbling buildings in upper Manhattan Brooklyn, etc. All
tagged, gutted, no windows left intact. Can they tear them down thru some
mechanism, if owner is unwilling, or owner not determined, etc? It'd be a
great way to rejuvenate tracts of the city.

------
astazangasta
Previous attempts at scientific management of housing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pruitt%E2%80%93Igoe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pruitt%E2%80%93Igoe)

~~~
rmxt
So, because one particular style of "scientific" building/housing management
failed, your implication is that all others are doomed to repeat the same
fate? IMO there's a pretty big difference between your "example" and what the
posted article is attempting to do.

Or, if I'm off the mark, what is it exactly that you are trying to get at by
posting this "previous attempt"?

